# Please Help About Id Piranha



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

today friend bring me 4 pygos,but really don't know are they nats or piraya???
before few days i got 7 nats, about 6-7 inch(i raise them from 3/4 inch.
but these 4 are different in shape of head,body,jaw(mightier)...
they are pygos for sure ,but i am not sure what of these two species.
can nats be so different,some subspecies???
i will try to post the pictures


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell your right by Serbia huh? Alexander75 is in Serbia.super nice guy! As for the new fish what color are the eyes?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

PM sent about helping with pix.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Hell your right by Serbia huh? Alexander75 is in Serbia.super nice guy! As for the new fish what color are the eyes?


nope ,i am close to Serbia,in Montenegro on adriatic sea coast,Boka bay.
once we were one country with Serbia,Croatia,Bosnia,Slovenia,Macedonia,called a YUGOSLAVIA







,then comes damn war,beetwen brothers i can say(but not in my republic Montenegro).
then we stay together with Serbia







(contry called for first Yugoslavia,then Serbia and Montenegro) ,and then separate from them in 2006









i know Sale 75 from some forums,he is ok,and he got succses in breeding red bellies









about color of the eyes,fish are still under stress,they traveled 13 hours


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

here goes some pictures








sorry for bad pictures,tank is on open,and serves only as quarantine.








fish are still under stress


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Sir, those fish you have there are Pygocentrus nattereri.

Red Bellied Piranha.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

pygocentrus natteri.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Murphy18 said:


> Hi Sir, those fish you have there are Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> Red Bellied Piranha.


i was thinking so,but was not 100% sure,beacuse they are different then mine reds before,these 4 now got much bigger head,mightier jaws,i don't know.here is the picture of mine 7 reds before.
u can see how my fish was healthy







(fresh sea food feeded)


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Look like typical reds to me. They do seem to be a little odd in shape, but their colors show to be reds.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

piranha fan mne said:


> Hi Sir, those fish you have there are Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> Red Bellied Piranha.


i was thinking so,but was not 100% sure,beacuse they are different then mine reds before,these 4 now got much bigger head,mightier jaws,i don't know.here is the picture of mine 7 reds before.
u can see how my fish was healthy







(fresh sea food feeded)
[/quote]

Those reds are beautiful, not a mark on them good job


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Murphy18 said:


> Hi Sir, those fish you have there are Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> Red Bellied Piranha.


i was thinking so,but was not 100% sure,beacuse they are different then mine reds before,these 4 now got much bigger head,mightier jaws,i don't know.here is the picture of mine 7 reds before.
u can see how my fish was healthy







(fresh sea food feeded)
[/quote]

Those reds are beautiful, not a mark on them good job








[/quote]
thanks1
i think for few days this 4 will be in great shape and color,i will prepare for them mine piranha recipe,fresh fish direct from sea


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sacrifice said:


> Look like typical reds to me. They do seem to be a little odd in shape, but their colors show to be reds.


I thought that as well until I clicked on the picture. Its almost like the picture is distorted some way to fit on the boards but when you click on it, it looks better.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong forum








But they are P.nattereris


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

CombiChrist said:


> Wrong forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, you should have posted this is Combi's forum.

Species Identifiction


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> this is Combi's forum.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

CombiChrist said:


> this is Combi's forum.











[/quote]

Just joking







and i meant to say ''in'' instead of ''is''

I know you like the Species Identification forum thats all i was basically sayin


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Some good lookin Natt's you got over there


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Moved to Piranha Identification.... those are natts.


----------

